# Kann mir einer sagen was ich aus diesen Bildern machen kann?



## Gabba Gandalf (9. April 2007)

Hallo,
momentan fehlt mir etwas die Ideen. Kann mir einer sagen was ich aus diesen Bildern machen kann?
Ich wollte ja Signaturen draus machen, aber hat da einer Anreize für mich parat?


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. April 2007)

Mir fällt dazu spontan ein Bunter Strichcode ein...
Im Anhang mal ein Imagebeispiel...

Das ganze gibs auch in einem beliebigen Vektorformat von mir... natürlich ohne dieses weiße Quadrat das die 2 Striche verunstaltet...


----------



## Gabba Gandalf (10. April 2007)

ja, ich wollte aber aus diesen teilen Signaturen machen... kennt da einer seiten wo ich mir welche angucken kann?


----------

